# TdF Jerseys- what team has your favorite?



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Having watched a ton of coverage- I have a surprise winner. I like the FdJ.fr blue jersey. Actually I like the whole kit- its striking. :thumbsup:

What about you?


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

So much blue and green this year. I guess my favorite would probably be Lotto. I liked them better with the old shorts though. Worst jersey would be Sky. Fishnet wasn't cool in the 1970's, and still isn't.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

Euskaltel! I've always like the orange cone kits of Euskaltel.. You can spot them easy and they don't look like any other...


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

My least favorite is Saxo. Who the heck picked that color scheme?

Fave is probably Garmin.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm a fan of the current AG2R kit. Classy, easy to spot, not a neon eyesore.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

I like the understated look of Movistar's kit.


----------



## bballr4567 (Jul 17, 2012)

BMC isn't too bad. I want one but it's going to be too hot. 

Euskaltel is probably my favorite.


----------



## rideorglide (Dec 3, 2005)

Sky, Movistar
and Lotto more than I'd have guessed -- that left hand dark shoulder patch with the Lotto logo is eyecatching.


----------



## mulkdog45 (Apr 5, 2006)

I kinda like Eurocar, it's a good color green, I also like Cannondale.


----------



## ColoradoMike (Jun 25, 2013)

Fav would be Euskaltel and least fav would be Sky. Idk, not a fan of Froome and Team Sky reminds me of a futuristic/bland version of US Postal.


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

AG2R La Mondiale should be kicked out of the TdF due to their disgusting poo colored bibs. The jersey is no better.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Ridin'Sorra said:


> AG2R La Mondiale should be kicked out of the TdF due to their disgusting poo colored bibs. The jersey is no better.


You must have forgotten about the Footon flesh colored jersey debacle of 2010. Absolutely the worst in the history of the Le Tour.
View attachment 283731


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Movistar 2013 kit is great, full blue with the green logos, simple and elegant.

this TDF version with the "O2" on the shoulders, less good though


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Would you say it is more or less an even spread of 'preference' of jerseys currently on offer.

Amazing that as individuals, we all have different preferences, but somehow if an item is not too far out from mainstream, it has a good chance of being evenly appreciated by users. _Normal distribution that is._

I don't think any of the jerseys in this year's TdF 'are' too 'far out'. _Well if you quote Sky using 'fishnets', then they do have a replica jersey?_


----------



## cmschmie (Apr 20, 2012)

The Belkin kit is growing on me, but I think my favorite is a tie between Garmin-Sharp and OPQS.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

I like the classic racing green of Europcar, Movistar is OK too. Never been a fan of Euskatel and Sky is soo boring.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Black fishnet? Ugh... the Sky team looks like a bunch of DJ's from a techno rave. They win the award for worst Jersey. 

I can't pick a favorite. There's quite a few that I like.


Here's all the Jerseys. I've watch pretty much all of the Tour so far. And there's a few I don't even recognize. 

View attachment 283764


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Cofidis is in the Tour? Who knew?


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

Belkin by far for me. I wasn't a huge fan of the Blanco kits, but something about that shade of green they use makes them very appealing to the eye.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

harlond said:


> Cofidis is in the Tour? Who knew?


Should say the same about Lampre or BMC.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

the Cannondale and Euskatel colors are bold and immediately identifiable (well, Lampre too, but gag...). all the shades of blue just kind of get jumbled together. meh...

the only one that I would actually wear tho is Europcar. it just appeals to my eye.

the Argo-Shimano kit is unique in that it's both boring and nasty...those white shorts are a crime against nature.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Oxtox said:


> the Cannondale and Euskatel colors are bold and immediately identifiable (well, Lampre too, but gag...). all the shades of blue just kind of get jumbled together. meh...
> 
> the only one that I would actually wear tho is Europcar. it just appeals to my eye.
> 
> the Argo-Shimano kit is unique in that it's both boring and nasty...those white shorts are a crime against nature.


Problem with the Cannonwhale kit...you cannot easily spot the points jersey wearer.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Marc said:


> Problem with the Cannonwhale kit...you cannot easily spot the points jersey wearer.


Maybe that was intentional camoflauge... since the points leader is from Cannondale.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm kinda partial to the Sojasun kit (maybe because it reminds me of the old Sansom jerseys).


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

I kind of like Lotto.

The worst is whoever is wearing the Clown suit

View attachment 283774


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Movistar and Europcar tied for first in my book with Lotto and Belkin right up there.

AG2R are the ugliest kit in the peloton - Argos-Shimano the most sleep inducing.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

scottma said:


> The worst is whoever is wearing the Clown suit
> 
> View attachment 283774


No way. 80yrs of tradition. KOM deserves respect.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

tlg said:


> No way. 80yrs of tradition. KOM deserves respect.


"Respect" in the chicken pox sense of "respect"?


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

tlg said:


> No way. 80yrs of tradition. KOM deserves respect.


Exactly. The KOM jersey used to be tasteful and cool looking. This years with the big dots and the matching bibs is just silly looking (IMO)


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

scottma said:


> Exactly. The KOM jersey used to be tasteful and cool looking. This years with the big dots and the matching bibs is just silly looking (IMO)


it's a pathetic disgrace to the achievement.

KOM should not look like an advertisement that the circus is in town...


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Marc said:


> I'm a fan of the current AG2R kit. Classy, easy to spot, not a neon eyesore.


Same. Bonus points for non-white bibs.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Marc said:


> I'm a fan of the current AG2R kit. Classy.


Agreed. Looks terrific live as well.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

OPQS, Cannondale, Garmin


Hon Mention

Saxo, Argos Shimano


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Cannondale & Lotto


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

love4himies said:


> Cannondale & Lotto


Not Garmin?


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

LostViking said:


> Not Garmin?


Actually, for me it's Cannondale and Garmin.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Of course this is all subjective, but imo, not having a professional team kit that stands out from the rest is a huge mistake from a marketing standpoint.

The whole point is to be seen, much a car in NASCAR. Exhibit A: Cannondale

The sea of color ripping thru the countryside of France is what makes the tour too.

The yellow Mavic shoes have been a genius marketing move btw...well maybe that was destined to happen considering yellow is their color, but you know what I mean..

AG2R always gets me...so odd....looks like their shorts are worn out and sun faded. Terrible. Shimano lacks any creativity whatsoever.


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

+1 Europcar and Lotto...


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Europcar 1st then KOM dot 2nd.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Oxtox said:


> it's a pathetic disgrace to the achievement.
> 
> KOM should not look like an advertisement that the circus is in town...


Haha. Yes it actually should knowing what we know now ")


----------



## igor99 (May 31, 2011)

Argos and Sojasun


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

tlg said:


> No way. 80yrs of tradition. KOM deserves respect.


My wife is still rolling on the floor laughing when I replied to her the same thing when she asked why that guy was wearing such a ridiculous suit...

After she was finally able to speak normally (though still chuckling and giggling), she added... "but also the shorts? Really?"

She's got a point, me thinks. While the Jersey is tradition and respect, the matching shorts are a bit overkill.


----------



## Shaba (Mar 16, 2011)

Sky, in theory though. I love the kit as pictured, but this year the "fishnet" evokes a: "Eww, turn away, turn away"! response from my eyes. 

I wish all the teams printed the riders names on their jerseys like Sky does. I think C-dale does too. It's way too hard to differentiate between the riders when they're all skinny dudes in helmets and sunglasses.


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

Belkin is really growing on me. When I first saw it, thought it was ugly or not quite done. It looks good in the riding position. 

Lotto looks ok standing up/sitting up but looks bad in the riding position. Too many things going on when paired with the bibs. 

And Argos. Two years in a row. It just makes one wonder.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Ridin'Sorra said:


> My wife is still rolling on the floor laughing when I replied to her the same thing when she asked why that guy was wearing such a ridiculous suit...
> 
> After she was finally able to speak normally (though still chuckling and giggling), she added... "but also the shorts? Really?"
> 
> She's got a point, me thinks. While the Jersey is tradition and respect, the matching shorts are a bit overkill.


Better not show her matching helmets... gloves... socks... and bikes. She might have a heart attack.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

jlandry said:


> Actually, for me it's Cannondale and Garmin.


... and BMC, Omega Pharma- Quickstep.


----------



## bballr4567 (Jul 17, 2012)

Anyone catch bosan haggen (sp??) and his ITT kit?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Trek Leopard


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

..........


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

I love the blue FDJ kit too. 

And Cannondale, even though I'm not usually a fan of that color green. 

Quickstep would probably be third, and I also like Vaconsoleil and Europcar. The polka dot jersey would look much better if he just stuck to his normal team bibs.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

tlg said:


> Better not show her matching helmets... gloves... socks... and bikes. She might have a heart attack.


Looks like the Campy wheels (logo) have red polka dots!!


----------



## Rsix (Oct 18, 2005)

Euskaltel-Euskadi 

...plus I ride an Orbea so have a little bit of a bias. 

I see some folks hating on the Sky kit. I like the clean uncluttered look of the design, but agree that the material is funky.


----------

